

Another Reason Why DRM Is Bad -- For Publishers - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120412/07212918466/another-reason-why-drm-is-bad-publishers.shtml

======
JoachimSchipper
Read [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2012/04/understa...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2012/04/understanding-amazons-strategy.html) (discussion at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3841463>) instead.

